# Ложить*



## Maroseika

*Mod edit:

These posts have been moved from here. Let me remind you no one abolished the one-topic-per-thread rule so far. 
*

I dare say ложить is also quite correct (e.g. look Ushakov's dict. to say nothing about Google) though stilistically coloured. But this is off-top, of course.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I dare say ложить is also quite correct (e.g. look Ushakov's dict. to say nothing about Google) though stilistically coloured. But this is off-top, of course.





> *Ответ справочной службы русского языка:*
> 
> Дмитрий Николаевич Ушаков пишет справедливые вещи: ложить - это просторечие. Литературная норма: класть, положить.





> *Ответ справочной службы русского языка:*
> 
> Правильно: клала. Употребление слова ложить в речи грамотного человека недопустимо.


----------



## Al Blanco

Maroseika said:


> I dare say ложить is also quite correct



No, it is absolutely incorrect . It is a speech of an utterly illiterate person.


----------



## Maroseika

Sure, it's not standard, but it's correct in the sense of the mechanisms of the language.
Cf.:
В культурном обществе не принято ложить ноги на стол.
В культурном обществе не принято кладить ноги на стол.

The former is correct but non-standard, the latter is just incorrect. Colloquial language is an important part of any language and cannot be ignored - unlike just the errors as in my last example. 
But we really have stepped too far out of the topic theme, so let's stop or open a new thread.
And here is very interesting link: http://www.polit.ru/lectures/2009/10/23/corpus.html


----------



## Anatoli

Yes, in the descriptive linguistics - (describing, not prescribing) commonly used forms should exist. Gorbachov's "Этот вопрос мы уже, а вы все _ложите и ложите_ записки в президиум" has become part of the Russian culture or folklore 

_(I deliberately spell Gorbachov, not Gorbachev)_


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> В культурном обществе не принято ложить ноги на стол.
> В культурном обществе не принято кладить ноги на стол.
> 
> The former is correct but non-standard, the latter is just incorrect.


Как вы установили разницу? По количеству хитов в Гугле?


Maroseika said:


> Colloquial language is an important part of any language and cannot be ignored - unlike just the errors as in my last example.


Согласен, что ошибки нельзя игнорировать. Их нужно исправлять и стараться не допускать в дальнейшем. 

Re: link
Идея создания свалки русского языка, пардон, корпуса русского языка, не новая. Как упоминалось в статье, существуют британские, канадские и т.д. корпусы. Но несут они скорее статистическую, нежели учебную функцию. Другими словами, показывают, насколько население грамотно/неграмотно. К сожалению, многие думают, что если что-нибудь включено в корпус, то это по определению правильно. И действительно, как может быть неправильно то, что написано в «British National Corpus»? Хорошо, хоть не «Royal British National Corpus ”  
На английском форуме была похожая ветка, про то, что грамматически неправильно, но так говорят. BNC там тоже упоминался.
Я могу внести мой вклад в русский национальный корпус :

- Вот знатоки из «Что? Где? Когда?», они хоть и умные, но дурные. У них спросили: «Что в борщ ложут, а не едят, и они не ответили
- Что прямо так и спросили «что ложут»?
- Да я тебе говорю, спросили «что ложут», а те не ответили.  Вот я и говорю, умные, а дурные.
_(Из разговора в автобусе)_


----------



## Awwal12

I myself use "ложить" sometimes in colloquial speach (mainly in imperative, which seems to be the most handy), but never in writing.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Как вы установили разницу? По количеству хитов в Гугле?


Конечно. 



> Согласен, что ошибки нельзя игнорировать. Их нужно исправлять и стараться не допускать в дальнейшем


. 
Возможно, мне следовало бы сильнее подчеркнуть, что речь не об обучении языку, а о самом языке. Я привел в пример слово "ложить" как находящееся в той же области языка, что и "кушаю", хотя и дальше от границы нормы. Однако, во-первых, нормативный язык охватывает лишь часть языка, во-вторых, норма подвижна, она меняется со временем. Следовательно, невозможно игнорировать ненормативную часть языка. Ею пользуются, и ее полезно знать (в конечном счете, даже изучающему язык).

Но от ненормативного языка следует отличать язык просто неправильный. Различить их обычно можно  по двум признакам:
1. Носители языка интуитивно не говорят неправильно.
2. Неправильный язык (неправильные формы, сочетания, согласования) непонятен или плохо понятен носителю языка вне контекста.

Примеры неправильного языка:
Эта стол
На столом
Красивая мужчина
П*о*клал
Тарелька

Примеры ненормативного языка:
Ехай
Покл*а*л
Напишущий
Спиногрыз (включил сюда, потому что не нашел в словарях)
Мазут*а* (мн. ч.)




> Идея создания свалки русского языка, пардон, корпуса русского языка, не новая.


А впрочем, если вас не убедил Плунгян, то и мне не сдюжить. 




> Я могу внести мой вклад в русский национальный корпус


И вы это действительно сделали!


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> I myself use "ложить" sometimes in colloquial speach (mainly in imperative, which seems to be the most handy), but never in writing.


I use sometimes положь.


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Возможно, мне следовало бы сильнее подчеркнуть, что речь не об обучении языку, а о самом языке. Я привел в пример слово "ложить" как находящееся в той же области языка, что и "кушаю", хотя и дальше от границы нормы. Однако, во-первых, нормативный язык охватывает лишь часть языка, во-вторых, норма подвижна, она меняется со временем.


Да, и принцип «так говорят все, так что давайте считать, что это правильно»  характерен не только для русского языка. 



> Следовательно, невозможно игнорировать ненормативную часть языка. Ею пользуются, и ее полезно знать (в конечном счете, даже изучающему язык).


Я сделал невозможное возможным тем, что не говорю «я ложу лавровый лист в суп».  Знать, конечно, полезно, но чтобы не употреблять. Что касается изучающих русский язык,  то я бы объяснил проблему примерно так: 
«Я слышал, что по-английски некоторые говорят «There’s some things», причём, как я узнал из BNC, говорят так достаточно много людей. «Ложит» в русском тоже употребляется достаточно часто, и, наверное в этом фразы похожи: с точки зрения грамматики обе фразы неправильны, но так говорят. Говорят, с моей точки зрения, люди недостаточно образованные. В общем, если для тебя «There’s some things» звучит нормально, то можешь говорить «ложит». 
Пару раз на ветке упоминалось  «in colloquial speach». Но для меня разговорная речь и неграмотная речь – это не одно и то же. 
Что касается определения правильности или неправильности  чего-либо по количествам хитов в Гуугле, то для меня это также пошло, как пользоваться программами компьютерного перевода  Одну из причин я указал на той же ветке: в мире больше китайцев говорящих на английском и имеющих доступ в интернет, чем самих англоговорящих. Так что две трети хитов можно отнести на их счёт


----------



## Adam S.

Глагол ложить без приставки не употребляется.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Да, и принцип «так говорят все, так что давайте считать, что это правильно»  характерен не только для русского языка.


Это слишком сильное утверждение: если так действительно говорят все, то это наверняка давно уже бесспорная норма. Но мы обсуждаем языковые варианты, который используют далеко не все, но весьма значительная доля носителей языка. Но что такое язык? Мне нравится определение БСЭ:   стихийно возникшая в человеческом обществе и развивающаяся система членораздельных звуковых знаков, предназначенная для целей коммуникации и способная выразить всю совокупность знаний и представлений человека о мире.
Из этого определения следует, что все, что позволяет людям коммуницировать - язык. Или, сужая до членораздельных звуков: все звуковые сочетания, понятные носителям данного языка - язык. Но в таком случае неправильно лишь то, что непонятно. 

Норма - продукт сознательной воли небольшого числа носителей языка, специально отобранных обществом присматривать за языком. И это правильно - норма удобна, она упорядочивает язык, уменьшает вариативность, способствует взаимопониманию, особенно, что касается орфографии и пунктуации. И было бы замечательно раз и навсегда установить эту самую Норму.
Но вот беда - норма подвижна, а причина подвижности - в противоречии между искусственным характером нормы и стихийным характером языка. Язык сегодняшний и 200-летней давности сильно отличаются друг от друга, значит - нормы изменились. Но ведь новая норма появляется тогда, когда давление нового варианта начинает превышать некоторый порог. Следовательно, к этому времени новый вариант уже давно существует в языке - сначала в качестве ненормативного, потом, возможно, в качестве допустимого, но не рекомендуемого, и т.д. Но был ли этот вариант "неправильным" до того дня, когда был признан новой нормой? Это вопрос терминологии.
Вы приравниваете ненормативное к неправильному - ваше право. Но тогда в неправильное у вас попадают две очень разные по природе группы языковых явлений: 
а) бытующих в языке, но находящихся за пределами нормы;
б) совершенно несвойственных языку, "невозможных", противоречащих его механизму. 
Иначе  говоря, первая группа - так, как иногда говорят, а вторая - так, как никогда не говорят носители языка.
Я уже приводил примеры для этих двух групп; к сожалению, вы не сочли нужным их прокомментировать. Между тем, именно в этом суть того, что я пытаюсь объяснить.


----------



## dec-sev

Я не стал комментировать не потому, что посчитал то, что вы написали незаслуживающим комментария, а потому, что побоялся, что это будет расценено как офф-топик. Можно классифицировать это как это сделали вы: что-либо бытующее в языке, но находящееся за пределами нормы, и что-то, несвойственное русскому языку, а  можно сказать, что и то и другое – это неграмотно, но существуют ошибки, свойственные для носителя языка, и другие,  которые носитель языка никогда не  допустит (то, что вы назвали примерами неправильного языка). Можно расценивать «Покл*а*л» как пример ненормативного языка, а можно сказать, что говорить «Покл*а*л» -- неправильно, а правильно сказать «положил».
Я бы мог придраться к «находящееся за пределами нормы». Если я правильно понимаю, то норму определяют правила. Следовательно то, что находится вне нормы, находится и вне правил, то есть неправильно. Но определение «говорить неграмотно» по отношению к «ложит» мне представляется более точным. «Находящееся за пределами нормы» как-то сублимирует неграмотность  (Изволишь,  милочка,  сублимировать маму? _Владимир Набоков. Лолита_) 

_Красивая мужчина._

Вы занесли это в разряд неправильного языка. Многие говорят «кофе горячее», но думаю, что этот пример вы бы отнесли к ненормативному языку. Для меня первое выражение является грамматически неправильным, а второе – просто неправильным 



> .. Ну а в конце бы хотелось сказать свой ответ рособразованию, которое недавно ввело новые правила русского языка. Напомним, теперь можно говорить: «Кофе – оно», «дОговор», «звОнит», «йогУрт». Так вот, лОжить мы хотели на эти правила


 Из КВН
Так что если в этой шутке действительно есть доля правды, то «кофе горячее» теперь законно занимает своё место в «нормативном русском языке», и заняло _оно_ его «демократическим путём» -- то есть потому что так говорили, и говорили так много и упорно, что норма сдалась. Не мне судить, хорошо это или плохо, но, надеюсь, что «ложит» в ближайшие 100 лет нормой не станет.


Maroseika said:


> Следовательно, к этому времени новый вариант уже давно существует в языке - сначала в качестве ненормативного, потом, возможно, в качестве допустимого, но не рекомендуемого, и т.д. Но был ли этот вариант "неправильным" до того дня, когда был признан новой нормой? Это вопрос терминологии.


Мне вспомнился фильм, где Кевин Костнер играл следователя. Действие фильма происходило во времена сухого закона, и главный герой боролся против нелегальной торговли алкоголем. Фильм заканчивается тем, что он таки поймал какого-то мафиози, его посадили, и в тот же день сухой закон отменили. Репортер спрашивает героя Костнера: «Что вы будете делать теперь,  когда сухой закон отменили?». Тот отвечает: «Напьюсь».
Не знаю, уместно или нет сравнивать законы уголовные и административные с правилами русского языка, но это может быть ответом на ваш вопрос. До того дня, как он (вариант) не был признан нормой, он был неправильным. Признали нормой – стал правильным. Это не значит, что я теперь говорю «кофе – оно»


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Можно классифицировать это как это сделали вы: что-либо бытующее в языке, но находящееся за пределами нормы, и что-то, несвойственное русскому языку, а  можно сказать, что и то и другое – это неграмотно,


Согласен. 
Но вот вопрос: разве неграмотные люди говорят не на русском языке? И разве когда на Руси почти вовсе не было грамотности, это был не русский язык? 
Конечно, вы можете сказать, что русский язык неграмотных людей - это черт-те что, а не русский язык. Но если бы какой-нибудь марсианский лингвист изучал языки наших "грамотных" и "неграмотных" соязычественников, то он непременно бы заключил, что они говорят на одном языке, хотя и обнаружил бы в их речи немало различий.



> Я бы мог придраться к «находящееся за пределами нормы». Если я правильно понимаю, то норму определяют правила. Следовательно то, что находится вне нормы, находится и вне правил, то есть неправильно.


Боюсь, это в некотором роде игра словами. Я ведь уже написал, что именно понимаю под "неправильностью". Хорошо, что вы не пошли по этому пути.



> Но определение «говорить неграмотно» по отношению к «ложит» мне представляется более точным.


И снова согласен, но - см. выше, про язык неграмотных (малообразованных?). 



> _Красивая мужчина._
> Вы занесли это в разряд неправильного языка. Многие говорят «кофе горячее», но думаю, что этот пример вы бы отнесли к ненормативному языку. Для меня первое выражение является грамматически неправильным, а второе – просто неправильным


Вот здесь мне непонятно. Если вы придерживаетесь старой (хотя и не самой старой) нормы, согласно которой "кофе" среднего рода, то какая разница между "горячее кофе" и "красивая мужчина"? Как вы различаете просто неправильное и грамматически неправильное?



> Признали нормой – стал правильным. Это не значит, что я теперь говорю «кофе – оно»


Вообще-то, уже сообщалось, что в новые словари вкралась опечатка, и кофе осталось мужского рода. Но раз уж пришлось, спрошу: почему вы не перестанете говорить "кофе - он", даже если изменится норма? Разве вы не ставите норму личных пристрастий?


----------



## freevillage

Since most of these topics are intended for people who learn Russian, I think it should be stressed that "класть" is by far a better word. Personally, I would bet "ложить" is always wrong, but I leave some possibility that it's used as a legitimate local dialect in some parts of Russia or other Russian speaking areas. 

The only thing worth mentioning that comes to mind with respect to "ложить" is that there are some "classically wrong" expressions. For example,

— Положь трубку! (Hang up!)
— А вот и не положу! (No, I won't!)

is completely wrong from the proper language stand point. However, most Russians who are 30+ years old will recognize immediately the movie that this dialog came from. So if you say that exactly, it'll be understood as a cultural reference. 

It's kind of like "All your base are belong to us" is "right" but "All you base is belonging at us" is wrong no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Awwal12

> The only thing worth mentioning that comes to mind with respect to "ложить" is that there are some "classically wrong" expressions. For example,
> 
> — Положь трубку! (Hang up!)
> — А вот и не положу! (No, I won't!)


"Положь" has nothing to with "ложить". It is shortened, rude form of imperative "положи" - from the verb "положить" of perfective aspect. "Положь" isn't incorrect in any way, and can participate in well-known literary constructions like "вынь да положь". As for "ложить", it is an informal, incorrect variant of "класть", and the both these words are verbs of imperfective aspect.


> It's kind of like "All your base are belong to us" is "right" but "All you base is belonging at us" is wrong no matter how you look at it.


From what point of view this notorious sample of machine translation is "right"?


----------



## freevillage

1. Вынь да положь is the only legitimate use of the word that I can think of, and it's an expression. I could be wrong though. 

2. I agree that "ложить" is incorrect. All I'm trying to do here is to let non-natives know of that. Granted people will understand you and if you're a foreigner you're not really held to any standard the same way the natives are. But for a Russian to say "ложить" is equivalent to acknowledging that a high school diploma was too much for you. 

3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_your_base_are_belong_to_us


----------



## Awwal12

freevillage said:


> 1. Вынь да положь is the only legitimate use of the word that I can think of, and it's an expression. I could be wrong though.


Положь is mentioned in many vocabularies anyway. There is nothing "incorrect" in it, it is just a colloquial imperative.


> 3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_your_base_are_belong_to_us


So what?  The fame of this phrase doesn't make it correct or possible in speach of native speaker. Or is the Russian analogue "Позволяете ящерикам оладевать вас?" somehow correct?


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Но вот вопрос: разве неграмотные люди говорят не на русском языке?


Говорят на русском. Я не говорил, что «ложит» -- это не по-русски, а что это неправильно и неграмотно.


Maroseika said:


> И разве когда на Руси почти вовсе не было грамотности, это был не русский язык?


Был русский, так же как и сейчас. Об уровне грамотности судить не берусь. Чтобы не подумали, что я сноб, скажу, что мои ошибки показывают уровень _моей _(не)грамотности 


Maroseika said:


> Конечно, вы можете сказать, что русский язык неграмотных людей - это черт-те что, а не русский язык.


Разве только в переносном смысле. Как например, что футбол, который показала сборная России в ответном матче – это не футбол. 
Марсианину я бы объяснил примерно так же. 


Maroseika said:


> Как вы различаете просто неправильное и грамматически неправильное?


Это шутка – там смайлик стоял  Если серьёзно, то мы с вами говорим об одном и том же, но даём этому разные названия, или, если вам угодно, относим «ложит» в разные категории – я говорю, что это неправильно, а вы, что это не в пределах нормы. 
Вот  похожая дискуссия на испанском форуме. Согласно RAE (Real Acacemia Española), правильно говорить “Lо llamo (colmena, por ejemplo)”. Это норма. Но «…los hablantes de la mayoría de los países, por más cultos que sean, dirían _*le llamo*_». То есть так говорят. Отвечая на вопрос *Pitt*а, правильна ли фраза ¿Cómo le llamas a esto?, *ManPaisa* просто ответила «нет» (пост №15). Никто не упомянул о таком понятии, как в пределах нормы или за её пределами, хотя с учётом их leísmo поводов у них было значительно больше, чем в нашем случае. Хотя, возможно, что в их лингвистической науке также существуют понятия, которыми оперируете вы. 


Maroseika said:


> Вообще-то, уже сообщалось, что в новые словари вкралась _опечатка_ <***>, и кофе осталось мужского рода.


*** Если бы я был Марадоной или тьери анри, то сказал бы,  что это была рука Бога 


Maroseika said:


> Но раз уж пришлось, спрошу: почему вы не перестанете говорить "кофе - он", даже если изменится норма? Разве вы не ставите норму личных пристрастий?


Отвечу. Отмена сухого закона в Америке не обязала людей употреблять алкоголь. Надеюсь, что когда/если «кофе горячее» станет нормой, то и старый вариант тоже будет считаться правильным. Так что у нас будет слово-трансвестит --  было мужского пола, а стало среднего рода  Если серьёзно, то скорее всего, так и произойдет, и в будущем менее употребительный вариант будет считаться устаревшим, а  в далеком будущем -- лежащим за пределами нормы (ваша терминология) или неправильным (моя). 

А вообще «узаконивание» среднего рода «кофе» похоже на дорожный знак «неровная дорога». Не знаю, как в России, а у нас несколько лет назад ввели несколько новых знаков, среди которых предупреждающий о неровностях на дорогах. Очень легкий путь – зачем ремонтировать дорогу (учить людей, что «кофе» среднего рода или «ложит» неправильно), если можно просто поставить знак, что дорога неровная.


----------



## Awwal12

> Если серьёзно, то мы с вами говорим об одном и том же, но даём этому разные названия, или, если вам угодно, относим «ложит» в разные категории – я говорю, что это неправильно, а вы, что это не в пределах нормы.


С точки зрения правил литературного языка (а других правил как таковых в русском языке и не бывает) - оно, бесспорно, неправильно. Если же мы говорим о нормах, то сразу надо уточнить, о каких нормах речь. С точки зрения просторечного, устного русского языка, "ложить" вполне вписывается во все возможные нормы - достаточно оценить его употребимость. К слову, это неудивительно: "ложить", помимо прочего, более удобно фонетически, особенно при спряжении (ложил vs клал, ложи vs клади).


----------



## Q-cumber

*Maroseika*, давайте расставим точки над "i". Вы бы рекоменовали изучающим русский язык использовать глагол "ложить" или нет? Всё остальное - от лукавого.


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> *maroseika*, давайте расставим точки над "i". Вы бы рекоменовали изучающим русский язык использовать глагол "ложить" или нет?


Нет.


----------

